
OpenStack Mitaka – What’s New? (Part 2) - Stratoscale
http://www.stratoscale.com/blog/openstack/openstack-mitaka-whats-new-part-2/?utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=blog_openstack-mitaka-whats-new-part-2
======
itazula
Meaning "three hawks" in Japanese, Mitaka correspondingly emphasizes three
themes: improved user experience, better manageability, and better
scalability.

